# Has anyone had any experience with the Resorts Resolutions Consulting Group?  Please share!



## MeMa5 (Jan 26, 2018)

Last night we went to an "Update Presentation" at Red Lobster restaurant near us.  On the phone the person specified that she was calling us to invite us to this presentation and that she was "representing" our timeshare Diamond Resorts.  We expected to be served food, but not even a glass of water was offered.  Not only that, but it was not a Diamond Resorts presentation at all.  I think they were going to try to help us get out of our contract and sell us something else instead....It was all very cagey and we got disgusted (and hungry) and left without getting any details.  Does anyone know what this company is all about?

When I did a google search of the company the address listed is a high-end residential suburb of San Antonio, TX. So far I have not found any other reference to this company.  It has been in existence since April 2017.  I will let you know if I find anything else.  Be careful if you do your own search:  there is another company with a similar name, Resorts Consulting Group.  I don't think they are related....


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 26, 2018)

It's about trying to separate you from your money.

Generally these people tell you how awful your timeshare is and that it will be a financial burden to your heirs, but for a "small fee" (a few thousand, or whatever the traffic will bear), they will take it off your hands.

You were wise to leave early.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 26, 2018)

The red flag is they mentioned timeshares and met at a restaurant. There are a number of "businesses" who do this and most of them are, if not a complete scam, not far from it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 26, 2018)

your average upfront fee company for sure....run away as fast as possible


----------



## silentg (Jan 26, 2018)

They could have at least bought you dinner


----------



## mentalbreak (Jan 27, 2018)

How in the world was the restaurant ok with somebody hosting a group and not providing food?  That is bold on the ‘host’’s part.
~mb


----------



## silentg (Jan 27, 2018)

Maybe they own the restaurant too?


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 27, 2018)

About two years ago we went to one of these being held at a Joe's Crab Shack in our area. When they called they led my husband to believe they were with Wyndham. They told him they were doing local group updates instead of attending them when you stay at the resorts so he thought if we went they would leave us alone when we checked in. We did get fed but there was a very limited menu we could choose from. The food and service were both terrible so we've never gone back to a Joe's Crab Shack. They badgered us the entire time and didn't even let us eat our meals in peace. My husband must have apologized at least half a dozen times for getting us into it.

These groups come to an area, stay for 2-3 days using a local restaurant as their base and move on. We actually wondered if they moved on to avoid being arrested! It wouldn't surprise me at all if they changed the name of their "business" frequently to avoid legal repercussions. They were former Wyndham and other timeshare sales people. They played on those backgrounds in their sales pitch to make it seem that what they were offering was legit and would save you thousands over buying from the timeshare companies. Their former employers is likely how they got access to the names, phone numbers and what people owned. What they were selling was access to their website that got you the same last call stuff you can get through RCI. We were appalled because they wanted people to give them their credit card to pay for it right then and they didn't even have a a real guide or booklet printed to give anyone. All they had were two badly copied papers and they were only just some general benefit highlight stuff that was used by one of their previous timeshare employers. Before leaving we had to pay for the glass of wine I had ordered which wasn't included. We paid cash, which we rarely do, because we didn't want to take a chance on them getting our credit card number. Yes, the whole thing truly was that shady!


----------



## MeMa5 (Jan 27, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> It's about trying to separate you from your money.
> 
> Generally these people tell you how awful your timeshare is and that it will be a financial burden to your heirs, but for a "small fee" (a few thousand, or whatever the traffic will bear), they will take it off your hands.
> 
> You were wise to leave early.[/


----------



## MeMa5 (Jan 27, 2018)

mentalbreak said:


> How in the world was the restaurant ok with somebody hosting a group and not providing food?  That is bold on the ‘host’’s part.
> ~mb



Good question.  We thought that maybe if we had purchased their services, they would have given us some food, but we had been there an hour and not gotten into the details yet and we were getting very hungry. See my reply below...


----------



## MeMa5 (Jan 27, 2018)

silentg said:


> Maybe they own the restaurant too?



No, they were from San Antonio, Texas and were complaining about Oregon weather...It was a Red Lobster Restaurant.  Just wanted to warn everyone about the tactics of these people.  The worst part was that they flat out lied and told my husband on the phone, when making the appointment, that they "represented" our timeshare.  And he is usually pretty savvy and not gullible.


----------



## MeMa5 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> About two years ago we went to one of these being held at a Joe's Crab Shack in our area. When they called they led my husband to believe they were with Wyndham. They told him they were doing local group updates instead of attending them when you stay at the resorts so he thought if we went they would leave us alone when we checked in. We did get fed but there was a very limited menu we could choose from. The food and service were both terrible so we've never gone back to a Joe's Crab Shack. They badgered us the entire time and didn't even let us eat our meals in peace. My husband must have apologized at least half a dozen times for getting us into it.
> 
> These groups come to an area, stay for 2-3 days using a local restaurant as their base and move on. We actually wondered if they moved on to avoid being arrested! It wouldn't surprise me at all if they changed the name of their "business" frequently to avoid legal repercussions. They were former Wyndham and other timeshare sales people. They played on those backgrounds in their sales pitch to make it seem that what they were offering was legit and would save you thousands over buying from the timeshare companies. Their former employers is likely how they got access to the names, phone numbers and what people owned. What they were selling was access to their website that got you the same last call stuff you can get through RCI. We were appalled because they wanted people to give them their credit card to pay for it right then and they didn't even have a a real guide or booklet printed to give anyone. All they had were two badly copied papers and they were only just some general benefit highlight stuff that was used by one of their previous timeshare employers. Before leaving we had to pay for the glass of wine I had ordered which wasn't included. We paid cash, which we rarely do, because we didn't want to take a chance on them getting our credit card number. Yes, the whole thing truly was that shady!



Sounds very similar.   The guy who spoke with us the most that night told us that he used to work with Diamond Resorts. But that might have been a lie.  We are on all kinds of call lists for timeshare ploys.  One of them goes back at least 5 years when my timeshare had my name wrong...I still get calls from timeshare companies that use that wrong name.  I don't know if Diamond sold my name/phone number or if a "disgruntled" employee did it when he left...
And YES, this guy told us that their product involved RCI.


----------



## MeMa5 (Jan 27, 2018)

I did something wrong when I replied to your post.  Sorry!  This is the first time I have used the FORUM....

Here is my reply:
Sounds about right! They were still trying to "evaluate" us after asking name, phone no., address, etc. when we just happened to come across a folder with the name of the company on it. Otherwise we wouldn't have had even that information. None of the "representatives" wore name tags or shared more than a cursory first name...And of course, they started telling stories of maintenance fees going up dramatically, blah, blah blah. When I accused the guy of trying to scare us, he got very defensive and denied it. That's when we left. We had been there an hour by then.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 27, 2018)

You did well to just leave. OTOH, in hindsight, I'm pretty sure you can see that simply not going was the preferable tactic. 'Course it might have been fun to order a couple of lobsters with the trimmings and send the bill to the shysters that rented the room as you were walking out.  

Jim


----------



## Chip & Nancy Reid (Aug 4, 2018)

Originally we were very skeptical since we have heard and have read similar stories about these type of groups.  Our initial dealings with this company were similar to what was previously described yet after going through the whole process we are very happy with the results. My husband and I were so frustrated with our Timeshares that we were desperate for help. Everytime we went to our resorts we had to sit through much worse meetings than what we encountered with these people.  I've always felt that if you treat people the right way then you would get it back. We met a young lady at the Red Lobster who was rather young but was very knowledgeable.  At first she was a little short and abrupt but we understood as they looked very busy and we saw many people that looked like us who we didn't know whether they were in worse shape or better but they appeared to look needy too.  We were offered a drink and didn't eat until she finished the presentation.  We weren't very hungry as we had been to another one of these presentations before and they didn't feed us until after so we had a small bite to eat before we left the house.  Kind of understood why they did that since my husband typically gets tired when he eats and on top of that the poor girl had papers strewn all over our table and I could just see food and whatnot messing up everything. All in all we just wanted to report back our positive experience with this group because they ultimately did get us completely out of our timeshares where we were paying nearly $3600 a year and we weren't using any of it.  Its not that it hadn't worked for us over the years but at our age and the fact that we would NEVER burden our children with this type of expense , we felt like we made the right choice. It did take us about 4 months to complete everything and part of it apparently was our fault in getting copies of the Deeds but were free!!!! We hope this helps everyone and good luck. By the way we initially did look up the wrong company and we found the correct one that was based out of San Antonio Texas.  God Bless


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 4, 2018)

Shill alert!!!!


----------



## RX8 (Aug 4, 2018)

Chip & Nancy Reid said:


> Originally we were very skeptical since we have heard and have read similar stories about these type of groups.  Our initial dealings with this company were similar to what was previously described yet after going through the whole process we are very happy with the results. My husband and I were so frustrated with our Timeshares that we were desperate for help. Everytime we went to our resorts we had to sit through much worse meetings than what we encountered with these people.  I've always felt that if you treat people the right way then you would get it back. We met a young lady at the Red Lobster who was rather young but was very knowledgeable.  At first she was a little short and abrupt but we understood as they looked very busy and we saw many people that looked like us who we didn't know whether they were in worse shape or better but they appeared to look needy too.  We were offered a drink and didn't eat until she finished the presentation.  We weren't very hungry as we had been to another one of these presentations before and they didn't feed us until after so we had a small bite to eat before we left the house.  Kind of understood why they did that since my husband typically gets tired when he eats and on top of that the poor girl had papers strewn all over our table and I could just see food and whatnot messing up everything. All in all we just wanted to report back our positive experience with this group because they ultimately did get us completely out of our timeshares where we were paying nearly $3600 a year and we weren't using any of it.  Its not that it hadn't worked for us over the years but at our age and the fact that we would NEVER burden our children with this type of expense , we felt like we made the right choice. It did take us about 4 months to complete everything and part of it apparently was our fault in getting copies of the Deeds but were free!!!! We hope this helps everyone and good luck. By the way we initially did look up the wrong company and we found the correct one that was based out of San Antonio Texas.  God Bless



Supposedly free from your timeshare but you found time after the fact to search the internet for a six month old post to write about your experience for an outfit whose goal is to extract thousands of dollars from people. Sounds like a shill to me.

Update:  looks like a fly by night company. Can’t even locate a website by a Google search.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 4, 2018)

lol...and as if on queue the scammers show up themselves!


----------



## Iggyearl (Aug 4, 2018)

Maybe Chip and Nancy could come back and tell everyone how much these "missionaries" charged to work their magic.  Also, are they (Chip and Nancy) still vacationing with RCI through another contract with Resort Solutions?


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2018)

Oh boy.

I think I just became allergic to seafood!!


Nope, but I am very sensitive to scams.  ding ding ding    Scam Alert!!


----------



## Butch Dalupan (Jan 12, 2019)

MeMa5 said:


> Last night we went to an "Update Presentation" at Red Lobster restaurant near us.  On the phone the person specified that she was calling us to invite us to this presentation and that she was "representing" our timeshare Diamond Resorts.  We expected to be served food, but not even a glass of water was offered.  Not only that, but it was not a Diamond Resorts presentation at all.  I think they were going to try to help us get out of our contract and sell us something else instead....It was all very cagey and we got disgusted (and hungry) and left without getting any details.  Does anyone know what this company is all about?
> 
> When I did a google search of the company the address listed is a high-end residential suburb of San Antonio, TX. So far I have not found any other reference to this company.  It has been in existence since April 2017.  I will let you know if I find anything else.  Be careful if you do your own search:  there is another company with a similar name, Resorts Consulting Group.  I don't think they are related....





MeMa5 said:


> Last night we went to an "Update Presentation" at Red Lobster restaurant near us.  On the phone the person specified that she was calling us to invite us to this presentation and that she was "representing" our timeshare Diamond Resorts.  We expected to be served food, but not even a glass of water was offered.  Not only that, but it was not a Diamond Resorts presentation at all.  I think they were going to try to help us get out of our contract and sell us something else instead....It was all very cagey and we got disgusted (and hungry) and left without getting any details.  Does anyone know what this company is all about?
> 
> When I did a google search of the company the address listed is a high-end residential suburb of San Antonio, TX. So far I have not found any other reference to this company.  It has been in existence since April 2017.  I will let you know if I find anything else.  Be careful if you do your own search:  there is another company with a similar name, Resorts Consulting Group.  I don't think they are related....





vacationtime1 said:


> It's about trying to separate you from your money.
> 
> Generally these people tell you how awful your timeshare is and that it will be a financial burden to your heirs, but for a "small fee" (a few thousand, or whatever the traffic will bear), they will take it off your hands.
> 
> You were wise to leave early.


----------



## Marge1952 (Jul 3, 2019)

i Just signed with them 6 months ago. If I would've seen this prior to signing I probably wouldn't have. ha, ha. Well They were nice and professional although the young lady who went over my contract kept stumbling. Must have been new. Anyway, My sister in law met with them and said they seemed sketchy and then showed me this thread. I just signed my final paperwork and am officially timeshare free. Hopes this helps.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jul 3, 2019)

Marge1952 said:


> i Just signed with them 6 months ago. If I would've seen this prior to signing I probably wouldn't have. ha, ha. Well They were nice and professional although the young lady who went over my contract kept stumbling. Must have been new. Anyway, My sister in law met with them and said they seemed sketchy and then showed me this thread. I just signed my final paperwork and am officially timeshare free. Hopes this helps.



"I just signed my paperwork....."  That must be a world record.  You sign your paperwork and you are timeshare free.  Almost seems too good to be true.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 3, 2019)

Marge1952 said:


> i Just signed with them 6 months ago. If I would've seen this prior to signing I probably wouldn't have. ha, ha. Well They were nice and professional although the young lady who went over my contract kept stumbling. Must have been new. Anyway, My sister in law met with them and said they seemed sketchy and then showed me this thread. I just signed my final paperwork and am officially timeshare free. Hopes this helps.



Despite what the shills say this is still a scam. According to state records their LLC is inactive as of 1/25/19 due to “tax forfeiture”. They cannot legally operate under that entity.

https://www.corporationwiki.com/p/2z0st5/resort-resolutions-consulting-group-llc

The BBB opened a file in April and the one complaint about them taking money and then ignoring them for months went unanswered by the company.

https://www.bbb.org/us/tx/san-anton...-resolutions-consulting-group-0825-1000165152

Because shills are still posting as of today their scam is apparently still alive.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 4, 2019)

There are a couple of complaints at the link below. The person responding on behalf of Resort Resolutions is someone whose ID is “Chip R.”.  How ironic that the person on this thread who claims to be a satisfied customer of this scamming company is “Chip & Nancy Reid”.

Is this proof that scammers/shills are pretty dumb?

https://www.bizapedia.com/tx/resort-resolutions-consulting-group-llc.html

Funny too that when “Chip R” responds to the complaint on Bizpedia he gives himself a 5-star review at the same time.


----------

